# Erin's Beloved Hunter Went to the Bridge Today



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Very sad news to share with many of our SM friends. Today, Erin and her husband, Josh, had to bid farewell to their beloved little Maltese, Hunter.:heart: Hunter was universally adored by all of us here, dwelling in a special place in all our hearts. Erin rescued him from a shelter in Maine and gave this boy such a loved, full life. He was such a character. They took such great care of him and we all loved seeing his photos. And then their family added two little boys, Conor and Colin and we all know that Hunter prepped Erin well, to be a mom. We know they will all miss his presence so much, but the way he's been feeling lately, he's in a better place now. As Tammy has said, "He is the reason we are friends." :wub::wub: 
Rest in Peace, Dear Hunter. Thanks for introducing us to your mom and I know you'll be your mom, dad, Conor and Colin's guardian angel forever.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry::smcry::smcryh no


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Very sad to hear this, I remember him well. My sympathies to Erin and family.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

This is terrible news. So sorry Erin for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Hunter.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So sad for Erin, Josh, Conor and Colin, but Hunter wasn't young and now he's running free at The Bridge. RIP you special little boy.

Many prayers for Erin and the family.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, this is so sad, I'm so sorry. My deepest condolences to Erin and family on their loss of Hunter. Rest in Peace dear Hunter, you will be missed. 

I wasn't aware they had another little guy, Colin. That was my brother's name, love it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Such sad news. Run free, young and healthy , at the bridge sweet Hunter! You brought your family much joy, and they loved you completely!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Oh, this is so sad, I'm so sorry. My deepest condolences to Erin and family on their loss of Hunter. Rest in Peace dear Hunter, you will be missed.
> 
> I wasn't aware they had another little guy, Colin. That was my brother's name, love it.


Yes, Claire. Colin was just a year old. They are two very scrumptious boys!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have felt like crying since I read this news on FB this morning. Hunter was such a wonderful boy, and what a lovely family he had. Hunter won the lottery when Erin and Josh made him part of their family. He will be remembered always.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Rest in peace sweet little Hunter. Everyone loves you and will miss you.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That's so sad. RIP sweet Hunter.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Hunter was such a special guy. He sweet little face was instantly recognizable and was loved by so many.

Condolences to Erin and her family on their great loss. Run free, precious Hunter. You made an impact on so many lives and will be sorely missed.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I was scrolling through FB when I saw his picture. I thought, "oh, there is Hunter. I haven't seen him in ages." As Glenda said, " His sweet little face was instantly recognizable and loved by so many." I was so sad to read the news.

Fly high on your angel wings, sweet Hunter.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I feel so bad or Erin and her husband and hope that in time, the memories of Hunter will sustain them and give them peace. I am so sorry for their loss.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

When I first read this all I could do was cry. So many of us got our babies at the same time, I grew to love each of them as my own, so my heart breaks for Erin and Josh. I am still crying over their great loss, Hunter was such a special little man, I remember all Erin's stories about little Hunter, he was a gift from God to them
Erin I spent sometime today praying for you and your little family, my heart is breaking for you. I do believe in a place like what we call down here Heaven's Rainbow Bridge, we have so many of our babies there, they must be having such a wonderful time running free from pain, they now have new little bodies. I can imagine when a new babies comes to Rainbow Bridge they all meet one another and help the new one feel like home. One day Erin you will walk across the bridge and Hunter will be there just waiting for you
I know the deep pain in your heart. I am so sorry. I will never forget your little Hunter


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw it on fb and I'm very very sad and sorry for Erin and her family!

Sending my condolences!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Such sad news.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't be sad for Hunter, he was rescued by the best family in the world! ...since then he has lived a wonderful life....and now he is an angel.

I am sad for Erin, Josh and the kids.....they have lost a family member....never to be replaced. He was special. He was loved. He was Hunter!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear about little Hunter. My heart goes out to Erin and her family.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I remember hunter.....My heart is breaking.
You are in my heart and prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hunter was such a precious little fluff! I am so glad that I got to meet him at one of Pat's NJ puppy parties. He will be missed by all of us, and especially by Erin, Josh and the boys.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Thank you Sue for posting this for me. All your thought and prayers really have made living this day without him so much easier. Both boys are in bed and the house is all to quiet. No jingle jangle jingle as Hunter slowly makes his way to his water, no bark to let us know he's lost in the house and needs help.

I've said it before - I am not an animal lover. I am a HUNTER LOVER and that will never change.

Hunter was buried in our yard in his vest which was made by our own Tanner's Mom and gifted to him by Tyler's Mom. He truly always has been a "Spoiled Maltese".


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw his passing on FB and cried, we've loved him since we saw him on SM, with all his antics and his precious heart shaped face... All of us loved him instantly..
He had wonderful life and now he's in heaven with all our special angels.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Erin! I am so sad for your loss of dear Hunter. Your post has me in tears, I know how hard it is. Run free dear little Hunter, you were indeed a very spoiled Maltese with the best family you could have ever hoped for.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So sorry for your family's loss, Erin. I remember very well when you joined SM and introduced Hunter! He quickly worked his way into all of our hearts, and will always stay there. I'm so happy I got to meet the two of you at Pat's in 2012.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I never personally got to meet Hunter. . . but I knew him well. . . his spirit transcended space & time. I think sometimes these little ones are sent by God to knit hearts together that may never have been awakened to one another outside of the supernatural. I have seen it happen before & I do not doubt it's authenticity. Thank you Huntey---for fulfilling your special task of love. We are fully in your debt. Rest well now from earth's journey. Heaven is all the sweeter for your sweet presence even if we will miss you dearly. Deepest gratitude to Josh & Erin for sharing his sweet life w/us.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I read about Hunter on FB earlier today. I have had sweet angel Hunter and his beloved family on my mind all day long.

Hunter was blessed to have such a wonderful Mommy and Daddy ... along with two very sweet little brothers. 

All of us on Spoiled Maltese who got to know Hunter through the years ... will hold him forever in our hearts ... and, with much love.:heart:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I loved Hunter as so many others. I'm so sorry Erin. He was a very special little boy. He will be in a special place in my heart forever. :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about Hunter, Erin. He was a very special little guy, and I know what a huge loss this is. You and your family are in my prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Erin, I am so sorry for your loss.:grouphug:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So sorry. Sending Erin and her family a lot of love.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is my favorite picture of Hunter.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Erin, I am so, so sorry. My heart breaks hearing this. I know what you're going through, as I'm still trying to cope with the loss of my Sadie last month. No matter how much time we have, it's never enough. The emptiness without them is sometimes overwhelming. But Hunter had such a fantastic life with you, so full of happiness and love, and I pray those wonderful memories bring you comfort in the days ahead. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Erin my dear, sweet friend. We came to SM so many many years ago as newly married girls and our babies were our dogs. You and I hit it off from the start. We always had so much in common. Then we expanded our families by adding skin kids and blended our home with children and our dogs. You were one of the first people that I told I think I might be pregnant! I'll never forget texting you that. You told me if I wasn't I would have fun continuing to try LOL! All these things happened because you rescued Hunter. He waited in that shelter, was returned two times because he was meant to be with your family. He had a greater mission and that was to bring you to all of us here. We will have a life long friendship all because of Hunty. He changed all of our lives. He probably was the first rescue dog where I could first hand see the love that he had to give in return for saving him. My heart is so heavy for you all. Josh especially b/c I know he had his own special bond with him. I told you the night before sending Hunter to the Bridge to give him 2 kisses to take to the Bridge with him...one kiss for him and one kiss for him to give to my Bijou. I know he was greeted at the Bridge by all our beloved malts that we have had to say goodbye to. He's young again, vibrant and wearing that happy smile he always had and he's watching over you and the boys...and he will be forever in all of our hearts.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Erin, I am so sorry for the loss of Hunter.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> Erin my dear, sweet friend. We came to SM so many many years ago as newly married girls and our babies were our dogs. You and I hit it off from the start. We always had so much in common. Then we expanded our families by adding skin kids and blended our home with children and our dogs. You were one of the first people that I told I think I might be pregnant! I'll never forget texting you that. You told me if I wasn't I would have fun continuing to try LOL! All these things happened because you rescued Hunter. He waited in that shelter, was returned two times because he was meant to be with your family. He had a greater mission and that was to bring you to all of us here. We will have a life long friendship all because of Hunty. He changed all of our lives. He probably was the first rescue dog where I could first hand see the love that he had to give in return for saving him. My heart is so heavy for you all. Josh especially b/c I know he had his own special bond with him. I told you the night before sending Hunter to the Bridge to give him 2 kisses to take to the Bridge with him...one kiss for him and one kiss for him to give to my Bijou. I know he was greeted at the Bridge by all our beloved malts that we have had to say goodbye to. He's young again, vibrant and wearing that happy smile he always had and he's watching over you and the boys...and he will be forever in all of our hearts.


So beautiful and from the heart, Tammy. :grouphug:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So so sorry for your loss. Hunter was beautiful. May your heart heal with time and knowing that others care :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I came back to read these words again ladies. I can't imagine a life without all of you in it and for that I am so thankful for Hunty and everything he gave our family.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Erin I'm so sorry for your lost. I know how special Hunter was to you and your husband. I remember reading all of your threads when you were preparing for your new baby but you always had Hunter in mind.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry I didn't see this sooner. I never met Hunter, but loved reading about his life with you and seeing his pictures. I'm so sorry for your loss, and I hope the memories of the happy times will be the ones that endure. :grouphug:


----------

